# Mesquite Hollow Form



## Dane Fuller (Jul 25, 2012)

I turned this for a swap with a fellow turner. There was a bark inclusion near the top that I knew would give me a void. While I was turning it however, more came loose than I had expected. I nearly gave up & tossed it in the burn pile. Running out of time for the swap, I decided to stick with it. I ended up burning the edges & rim to tie the void & opening together.

I don't really measure stuff but, I'd say it's about 4" wide x 5" tall; sanded to 400; buffed with Antique Oil for a warm, matte finish.
C & C welcome.
[attachment=8249]
[attachment=8250]
[attachment=8251]


----------



## TimR (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice save Dane! Hard to beat the natural beauty of that mesquite too!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Tim! I love to turn green mesquite. The only problem is in this area, anything much bigger than this piece is ruined with ring shake. I never knew the wind blew around here until one day, it stopped and I fell down.:fool:


----------



## TimR (Jul 25, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks, Tim! I love to turn green mesquite. The only problem is in this area, anything much bigger than this piece is ruined with ring shake. I never knew the wind blew around here until one day, it stopped and I fell down.:fool:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2012)

Dane that piece is a jewel. Very nice.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2012)

Nicely done! That mesquite is pretty stuff, and I like the burning.


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it really looks terrific.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 25, 2012)

Dane - Really nice work. I like the burning to blend the two openings... super creative !
Scott


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 27, 2012)

Fabulous! An inspiration.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 27, 2012)

Man I wish I had your talent. Fantastic stuff


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

Kenbo,
If I can do it, anybody can. All you gotta do is get you a spinny thing, load some wood on it, and poke at it with steel.


----------

